# Low Temp Primer?



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

Trying to finish up some things outside and I have finish paint that is good down to 35 F,but most of the primers I see want 50.With highs in the low 40's and freezing temps overnight I might be done for the season.Anyone know a good low temp primer?Thanks.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JonPaint said:


> Trying to finish up some things outside and I have finish paint that is good down to 35 F,but most of the primers I see want 50.With highs in the low 40's and freezing temps overnight I might be done for the season.Anyone know a good low temp primer?Thanks.


Leave it. Most primers need a topcoat. Im assuming that you were going to prime now, finish later? If thats the case, just leave it and prep/finish in the spring. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Leave it. Most primers need a topcoat. Im assuming that you were going to prime now, finish later? If thats the case, just leave it and prep/finish in the spring. :thumbsup:


Was hoping to get the whole job done.Very little priming left to do.I understand a primer left uncoated over the winter is not ideal.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

A fogged out finish coat isnt either


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

PPG has an acrylic bonding primer that I have used down to 30.


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

Duration is 35. Ask SW for the proper primer. They gotta have one.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Where are you located? Florida, Alaska, somewhere in between?


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone.Will check out SW.I am in Philadelphia.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Insulx Stix is an acrylic bonding primer, good down to 35F. Its a Benjamin Moore product.


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Insulx Stix is an acrylic bonding primer, good down to 35F. Its a Benjamin Moore product.


Thanks!


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

Rick the painter said:


> A fogged out finish coat isnt either


So that's what happens when you push the limits of the specs?I really tried to talk my client out of doing this job now.He understands there is no guarantee on the work.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

If the finish color is light Jon youll be okay,anything that is somewhat dark will fog out from the overnight moisture.At best its a crap shoot!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Glidden Hydrosealer Exterior Primer does 35 Here is TDS see if it fits your needs


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks again.


----------

